# My tigers, cherries, Crystal reds and company



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Hi there. I have decided to share my collection of shrimp and invertebrates.
Currently have the three species on the top. Cherries and tiger are breeding.
Pictures below.

The Cherries:


















-Food time









-Playing with olive nerite









-The acrobat









-The student


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

The tigers:









- The red line one









-Red line pregnant one









-The Brown line pregnant









-Get those cherries out of the way. I barely can carry these e


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

The CRS:














































The virgin nerite in freshwater(I have twelve of this):


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks for sharing, Milalic! Great invertebrates! Isn't it funny when the shrimp hitch a ride on the snails? I always have to laugh when I see that. Are the virgin nerites in full freshwater?


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

It is fun to watch them picking on the snails.
Yes, the virgin nerites are in full freshwater.


----------



## mossman (Sep 22, 2004)

milalic,

Great collection you have. 

What's the gravel you are using?

Any idea how many species of nerite are available for hobbyist? I start to keep clams and snails.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

I am trying to up my collection a bit, so I am receiving some more shrimps from Germany and a dwarf cray as well. This last one can be kept with fish and shrimps without any problems. It will not harm your plants.

The gravel is eco-complete.

There are ruby nerite, virgin nerite, tiger nerite, zebra nerite, polka dot nerite, olive nerite and some others that I can recall at the moment.
I have a few of them and getting some more in a few days. They should be easy to get in Asia. Not as easy over here.

Cheers,
Pedro


----------

